# Best 6 string pickups?



## rjm194 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am thinking of building a 6 string bass and wanted to know which pickups i should get as well as any other tips from people who have made a bass before


----------



## georg_f (Jan 31, 2012)

I like Delano and Kent Armstrong pickups


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 31, 2012)

rjm194 said:


> I am thinking of building a 6 string bass and wanted to know which pickups i should get as well as any other tips from people who have made a bass before



Maybe we should start with what kind of player you are or the person you`re making it for. I`d suggest a pair of MEC pickups, but thas just my preference.

So what kind of player is this bass intended for?


----------



## Necris (Jan 31, 2012)

I like Bartolini and Nordstrand pickups myself. Beyond wanting to build 6 string bass have you given any thought to the design, control layout, woods, hardware, preamps etc. ?
I'd recommend joining talkbass as they have a Luthiery sub-forum as well. 
FAQs for all: New builders READ THIS!!! - TalkBass Forums
This thread in particular (and all the threads linked in it) should help you immensely, it's a lot of reading but it's worth it.


----------



## iron blast (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't go Mec pups they are no good. I have Mec pups in my 6-string Warwick Corvette fretless and they are incredibly anemic. I'm trying to save to upgrade mine to Bartolinis which I have in my 5-string Pbc and they sound incredible.


----------



## xfilth (Feb 4, 2012)

I love my Bartolini Customs


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 4, 2012)

EMG's 45 series of bass pickups are great. Bartolinis are good too, as are Nordstrand. Bart has probably the greatest variety off 6-string bass pickups.


----------



## davisjom (Feb 5, 2012)

IMO, nordstrand big singles.


----------

